# Halloween Oldies



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

For some Halloween oldies, I recommend this classic collection.
Timeless fun.

THE HAUNTED HOUSE:
1. Haunted House 
2. Nightmare - Artie Shaw & His Orchestra 
3. Skeleton in the Closet - Louis Armstrong 
4. Skeleton Jangle 
5. 'Tain't No Sin (So Take off Your Skin and Dance Around in Your Bones) 
6. Dry Bones - Fats Waller 
7. Bogey Wail Listen Listen 
8. Boogaboo - Jelly Roll Morton 
9. Black Cat Moan - Tiny Parham 
10. BLCK Cat, Hoot Owl Blues 
11. You've Got Me Voodoo'd - Louis Armstrong & His Orchestra 
12. Mysterioso - Artie Shaw Gramercy Five 
13. Murder at Peyton Hall 
14. Dracula - Gene Krupa 
15. Mr. Ghost Goes to Town - Tommy Dorsey 
16. Devil's Gonna Get You - Bessie Smith 
17. Satanic Blues - Bud Freeman 
18. With Her Head Tucked Beneath Her Arm - Cyril Smith 
19. Ain't It Grand to Be Bloomin' Well Dead 
20. Headless Horseman - Bing Crosby 


http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...=sr_1_19/104-3593354-0289520?v=glance&s=music


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

And I thought I was old.......

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

Only problem is, the link doesn't show that it's for sale. Their's 5 buyers waiting for a used copy. 

Wish I had it... would be WONDERFUL to listen to.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.mymusic.com/product.asp?curr=0&muzenbr=391258&mscssid=1GT486S3BNPE8GS0M0VNG3TSH8500439

Seems to be available at MYMUSIC.COM (a very reliable source) but you may have to create an account first - it's worth it. Great company.

hope it's in stock.


----------

